# Scrap Copper



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just interested what ya'll do with it? I use the cash to justify a few beers and wings every Saturday if I can get to the yard by noon. haha


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please use the search feature. This topic has been previously discussed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> Please use the search feature. This topic has been previously discussed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


My apologies, how do I delete it on app or do I need to log on desktop?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Its alright. Just search it out. Read it and reply. Ill get rid of this when i get to the office.....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

IBTL! :LAUGHING:

Sorry [email protected], couldn't help it!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No worries man. You can edit a post by clicking next to ur avatar and edit button an a few others should come up. Idk if u can delete a whole thread. Only a moderator can. I think. You can report the post and ask them to delete it. It post a post on the thread asking for it to be deleted they will even let you know where the existing thread in scrap is!! 

My boss keeps all if it. It's big money. About $5000 every few months !!! 
I don't even go near the scrap yard unless in a company truck and return with a check for the boss !!!!! If I say. Remodel my moms house and scrapped all the copper it would rais questions with him ???? See my point ??? I could but I'd tell him. This is what I'm doin and I would take pics if the scrap before I sold it. Not really worth the hassle to me. In txs one pound of stolen scrap copper is a felony !!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm saving all of mine until it hits $20/lb.








Paul


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have about six 5 gallon buckets of scrap copper, with solder joints

How much u think it will bring this week?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have about six 5 gallon buckets of scrap copper, with solder joints
> 
> How much u think it will bring this week?


A good amount. I took 3 in and it was about 400.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have about six 5 gallon buckets of scrap copper, with solder joints
> 
> How much u think it will bring this week?


I got $80 for a 5 gal loosely packed last week. Just got a leaky t&p valve call so next week I'll take it in I guess


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have about six 5 gallon buckets of scrap copper, with solder joints
> 
> How much u think it will bring this week?


I cashed in a bucket of Dirty Copper ( has solder on it ) last week and got $2.70 a pound.

Clean copper is going for $3.10


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/scrap-17845/




Here. Old thread. Small piles at the shop


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The plumber should keep it he is entitled to it.not the owner. 



Hahahahaha. Im only joking every shop has their own rules. Bye the way putty or silicone.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Putty, never a wax ring.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Putty and bowl wax


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Putty...only hacks and ****-arses use silicone :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of the shop owners here pocket the cash from the scrap sales. They are the same ones who say they are doing well, hmmmm.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

If the owners let the workers keep the scrap I could see the rough in guys making those tie-backs extra long <whistling>. My first boss used to say it was for our Christmas bonuses. Then one morning after the boss came back from his vacation house in Panama City we all noticed it was all gone. Lol. Bonuses at the tiki bar maybe


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> If the owners let the workers keep the scrap I could see the rough in guys making those tie-backs extra long <whistling>. My first boss used to say it was for our Christmas bonuses. Then one morning after the boss came back from his vacation house in Panama City we all noticed it was all gone. Lol. Bonuses at the tiki bar maybe


You didn't get a bonus?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> You didn't get a bonus?


I soon discovered the bonuses were a set amount based on if you ran a truck, apprentice, or licensed. The money was always the same. Lol. It wasn't a big deal. I guess he thought it he told us that story we'd be more apt to dump it all in the 50gal drums. Not badmouthing, he was an awesome boss.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

We used to split it up between us guys. But thanks to some greedy jack wagons that got stopped. Now its put into the petty cash and sometimes lunch at the office.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I want to use mine for end of year dinner or bonus. No trips.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Our operating procedure is, if you remove it you keep it.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

owner= 1 share
tech= 1 share
offic staff = 1/2 share
helper = 1/2 share
If you don't show up to help sort and load on truck you get nada.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

IMO the right thing to do is sell the scrap and split it equally with everyone. It took the whole team to get the scrap.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> IMO the right thing to do is sell the scrap and split it equally with everyone. It took the whole team to get the scrap.


When I signed on, I agreed to a fair days work for a fair days pay. Nowhere in any paperwork was it mentioned "plus whatever you can fit in your lunchbox".

If my employer wants to let a little bit of scrap money trickle down, that's his prerogative. I try not to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I am not saying anyone other than the owner is entitled to it. I am saying equally sharing it is the right thing to do.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

When we remod a three story dorm with a 4 pipe hydronic system and Dom water the contract has us demo all the copper and install new systems. Company gets paid to mine copper in a sense and keep it !!If say the scrap brings around $25000 to $35000 or more It's funny if I owned the building and was paying for the remod. I'd request all copper to be given to me and hire a grunt just to stay on site and make sure that happend. But maybe that's not how biz is done and if you requested that ud get raped on ur demo prices. It's the bosses contract and company so it his scrap too. If he chooses to share that's great but it's not goin to happen. But our definition of scrap is by trailer load. Not the barrel full. Big money 

I've heard it. The rich get richer and the poor well ther just f$&@ing poor!!!!

Your only poor if you don't try and work. I earn my dollars


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

But where do you draw the line? I've heard of contractors around here bidding tear out jobs for free at OPG (Ontario Power Generation) because there was so much scrap involved.

I understand where you're coming from, and I guess it's apples to oranges but I'm looking at this from Matt's POV. Large University job I was on recently took almost 3 years and had more copper than I had ever seen... I saw literally TRUCKLOADS of scrap get hauled off site...

We all could have retired after that one if we split it "fair and square"... Sure the contractor would have went tits up, but it's only fair right?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The rich get richer. It's not always fair. That why im gonna get richer!!!!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

U666A said:


> But where do you draw the line? I've heard of contractors around here bidding tear out jobs for free at OPG (Ontario Power Generation) because there was so much scrap involved.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, and I guess it's apples to oranges but I'm looking at this from Matt's POV. Large University job I was on recently took almost 3 years and had more copper than I had ever seen... I saw literally TRUCKLOADS of scrap get hauled off site...
> 
> We all could have retired after that one if we split it "fair and square"... Sure the contractor would have went tits up, but it's only fair right?


 
Imagine how much morale would go up if you threw everyone a grand from that. I was really saying equal split if the scrap is worth a few hundred or thousand. We all know you could not give most guys 10 grand and expect them to be at work the next day.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> ... We all know you could not give most guys 10 grand and expect them to be at work the next day.


Well not you or me brother, that's for sure!!! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd be ther early !!! With bells on. And my mind on my money and more money on my mind!!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

U666A said:


> But where do you draw the line? I've heard of contractors around here bidding tear out jobs for free at OPG (Ontario Power Generation) because there was so much scrap involved.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, and I guess it's apples to oranges but I'm looking at this from Matt's POV. Large University job I was on recently took almost 3 years and had more copper than I had ever seen... I saw literally TRUCKLOADS of scrap get hauled off site...
> 
> We all could have retired after that one if we split it "fair and square"... Sure the contractor would have went tits up, but it's only fair right?


Many jobs are bid with the scrap value in mind to keep the cost down. If that is the case then every piece of scrap should go to the owner so that he can make the job come out right.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Many jobs are bid with the scrap value in mind to keep the cost down. If that is the case then every piece of scrap should go to the owner so that he can make the job come out right.


I'd bet your correct ... All it takes is one guy to start griping on job site we don't get this and that. And it spreads like wild fire. I tell them. I don't want to hear it. Be glad your working. Thers lots of guy sitting on the bench !!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

*dusts hands...

My work here is done.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok you Rick rolling as.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You don't know how the owner bid the job. Bigger jobs with lots of scrap are usually figured into the bid. The owner knows what their scrap is worth, and needs to be compensated. Usually this is done with a a lower bid and scrap making up the difference. The second thing to consider is where that scrap comes from. If its demoed out, no big deal but what about the cut pieces of the pipe you're installing? The last 6" of the ten footer you installed technically was paid for, and owned by your employer.

I don't see this as scrap that belongs to the employees, it's the employers. It isn't extra, it's part of what the employer pays. What about mistakes? When you have to cut something out and redo it. If you get to keep that scrap, that's bs. Basically not only are you getting paid twice, but you're getting extra copper out of it. 

I think the fairest thing to do with scrap is it all goes back to the shop. I'm not opposed to giving performance bonuses if a job comes way under. But scrap is too easily abused. I've seen many times where employees abuse scrap. Sorting on company time, moving scrap during work. That crap happens all the time. Take away the distraction of scrap. Employees should concentrate on work and that's it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> You don't know how the owner bid the job. Bigger jobs with lots of scrap are usually figured into the bid. The owner knows what their scrap is worth, and needs to be compensated. Usually this is done with a a lower bid and scrap making up the difference. The second thing to consider is where that scrap comes from. If its demoed out, no big deal but what about the cut pieces of the pipe you're installing? The last 6" of the ten footer you installed technically was paid for, and owned by your employer.
> 
> I don't see this as scrap that belongs to the employees, it's the employers. It isn't extra, it's part of what the employer pays. What about mistakes? When you have to cut something out and redo it. If you get to keep that scrap, that's bs. Basically not only are you getting paid twice, but you're getting extra copper out of it.
> 
> I think the fairest thing to do with scrap is it all goes back to the shop. I'm not opposed to giving performance bonuses if a job comes way under. But scrap is too easily abused. I've seen many times where employees abuse scrap. Sorting on company time, moving scrap during work. That crap happens all the time. Take away the distraction of scrap. Employees should concentrate on work and that's it.


True !!!!! I think the way some look at it is from when copper wasn't near the price it is now and the smaller shops filled a barrel and at the end of the year had a little party or something. But when the price went up from 100 for some beer and meat. To 500 for a barrel the owners took notice and stopped the parties and food and started makeing bringing all the scrap in a even bigger deal then ever that's where it's not fair comes from I think. This was all before my time in the trade so it's just what I've been told by plumbers and sparkies


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> True !!!!! I think the way some look at it is from when copper wasn't near the price it is now and the smaller shops filled a barrel and at the end of the year had a little party or something. But when the price went up from 100 for some beer and meat. To 500 for a barrel the owners took notice and stopped the parties and food and started makeing bringing all the scrap in a even bigger deal then ever that's where it's not fair comes from I think. This was all before my time in the trade so it's just what I've been told by plumbers and sparkies


Yeah I was in the trade when scrap copper wasn't very high. Like a buck for #1. I just think there are too many different scenarios where giving the guys the scrap creates more Problems than it solves. My feelings are reflected in this very thread. Many people talking about how they deserve the scrap and such. They deserve fair pay, for an honest days work. No more no less. If the employer is real good he keeps them busy in addition to fair pay. 

As an employer, if you want to reward your employees, tie it to performance.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Imagine how much morale would go up if you threw everyone a grand from that. I was really saying equal split if the scrap is worth a few hundred or thousand. We all know you could not give most guys 10 grand and expect them to be at work the next day.


 
Imagine how much morale would go down if they didnt have jobs.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Imagine how much morale would go down if they didnt have jobs.


 
Imagine how tired all the owners would be if they did not have employes. I understand you need the scrap money to take your family on vacation and the business does not make enough profit to cover it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Imagine how tired all the owners would be if they did not have employes. I understand you need the scrap money to take your family on vacation and the business does not make enough profit to cover it.


It's not always that good for the owner. 

I fail to see why the employee gets the reward, what risk do they have in bidding the job? If they want those rewards, why don't they just go out and start their own business....it's really easy. Just need a van, tools, and a name. 

IMO this is that sense if entitlement our country seems to be full of lately.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dumped off some scrap today
$3.03/lb #2 Copper
$2.89/lb yellow brass
A 5gal bucket of each (35lb copper/94lb brass) netted $280. Water heaters get about $15 (15ct/lb)- the boiler drain & T&P valve off of course.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Imagine how tired all the owners would be if they did not have employes. I understand you need the scrap money to take your family on vacation and the business does not make enough profit to cover it.


Well the poor down trodden employee is more than welcome to try his hand at operating a business. Then instead of showing up and being told where to go, you can find the work yourself. Then you can pay someone else to go out there for you, and hope they don't screw up or your insurance rates will go through the roof. Assuming it all goes good, hopefully you then get paid. Hopefully you do, because the bill from the supply house will come either way, so will your payroll. You can take the little money you have left and buy a new tool your employee carelessly broke. 

When it's all said and done, you can pay someone to file your taxes and hope you got paid at least what your employees did. All the while you get to listen to your employees complain about how unfair and rich you are. If you want all the perks that come with being the boss, take all the negatives too. If not, shut up and do your job that you get paid for.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Business operators would be quite willing to offer equal shares of an unexpected profit if employees were taking an equal share of the unexpected losses.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Business operators would be quite willing to offer equal shares of an unexpected profit if employees were taking an equal share of the unexpected losses.


That is complete B.S. and you know it. Despite the P&M that goes on you and every other owner that stays in business has far more good days than bad or they would just go work for someone else and make millions as an employee, oh wait....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Well the poor down trodden employee is more than welcome to try his hand at operating a business. Then instead of showing up and being told where to go, you can find the work yourself. Then you can pay someone else to go out there for you, and hope they don't screw up or your insurance rates will go through the roof. Assuming it all goes good, hopefully you then get paid. Hopefully you do, because the bill from the supply house will come either way, so will your payroll. You can take the little money you have left and buy a new tool your employee carelessly broke.
> 
> When it's all said and done, you can pay someone to file your taxes and hope you got paid at least what your employees did. All the while you get to listen to your employees complain about how unfair and rich you are. If you want all the perks that come with being the boss, take all the negatives too. If not, shut up and do your job that you get paid for.


Been there done that, did not like owning a business. It can make some people bitter


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> That is complete B.S. and you know it. Despite the P&M that goes on you and every other owner that stays in business has far more good days than bad or they would just go work for someone else and make millions as an employee, oh wait....


It is not BS. The employee has no invested risk in the company and therefore no rightful claim to windfall gains over and above there negotiated salary and benefits. 

For a business operator, with the investment of great risk comes the POTENTIAL of great reward, not a guarantee. He shows up every day, plays by the rules, works hard, and maybe...just maybe he will get paid.

When an employee shows up every day, plays by the rules, and works hard, he is GUARANTEED to get paid.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> That is complete B.S. and you know it. Despite the P&M that goes on you and every other owner that stays in business has far more good days than bad or they would just go work for someone else and make millions as an employee, oh wait....


I think your correct about the majority of owners but from what I know and have read of biz you are completely wrong!!! If he didn't truly feel that way he wouldn't type it for us to read !!

Owner takes all the gamble and gets all the glory!! That why the man to be is the owner !! Thers nothing stopping any if us from being an owner !! Thers always a way !! And I for one will find that way and have already told the wife if I loose sight of what it was like to work for a miser/ bad boss. Then you better slap the hell out of me !! Il remember and find me a good crew and take care of them well!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The disgruntled employees are coming out of the wood work ...all the time I though we would be over run by zombies ..I guess I was wrong


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

And just to be clear, there is no right or wrong, good vs. evil comparison being made. They are simply two different roles in business with their own set of pros and cons.

Like was said before, if you really feel that demeaned as an employee you need to go hang your own shingle...or better yet just find a better employer.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Been there done that, did not like owning a business. It can make some people bitter


I'm not bitter, just pointing out facts. If you don't like that your employer takes all the gravy, then be the employer not the employee. As you said you don't like being a business owner for whatever reason. As such, you shouldn't complain when your owner takes all the extra profit. Others have stated if you want the good, you have to take the bad. It works with everything. The only difference is I'm not complaining about the extra risks I take as an employer like some employees are about taking the owners property ( scrap copper).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would give you all the scrap copper you want providing you also take all the junk from the jobsite with you


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> The disgruntled employees are coming out of the wood work ...all the time I though we would be over run by zombies ..I guess I was wrong


 :laughing: :laughing: 
:laughing: :laughing:


Did I already crown the post of the week? This just might be the post of the year!!! 

Usually when I laugh that hard from something I read here, it's at the expense of a certain Texan...

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My ears are burning. Did some one say kick as Texan ??? Lol. As long as your laughing.. At me with me or at the wall I don't care. !!!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

I usually sell when I have a 55 gallon barrel each of brass and copper. Usually have at least 100lbs of lead as well. Usually about $1000-1200 every 5-6 months


----------



## lead lover (Jul 18, 2012)

Lowest apprentice on the job should get the scrap.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

SUPPOSED TO turn it in to company. Half the time it gets stolen first. Old timers think it's their birth right to keep it if they cut it out. I agree but a lot of times I can't be bothered with it.


----------

